

Apple tablet 'indirectly confirmed' by lawyer letter - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/3210310/apple-tablet-indirectly-confirmed-by-lawyer-letter/?cmpid=TD1N2&no1x1

======
mootothemax
Is this a dupe? <http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1053223>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Basically, yes. This search gives several similar hits from the past few days:

<http://searchyc.com/apple+tablet+confirmed>

